# hatching eggs



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

whats the most exciting or unusal eggs you have hatched 

am bidding on emu eggs just now for a change lol


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

adamntitch said:


> whats the most exciting or unusal eggs you have hatched
> 
> am bidding on emu eggs just now for a change lol


Wow are they from ebay, has i didn't even know they sold them. What will you do with the chick if it hatches, thats if you win the egg lol.


----------



## karma_llama (Jan 4, 2009)

i have hatched from button quail up to goose so far but not tried an emu egg. A friend of mine breeds Rheas but they are very hard to rear so i never fancied trying.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

well i won the eggs lol so 2 emu eggs coming soon

i already have a home waiting for them if they hatch lol just hope there fertile and hatch


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Emu eggs are a beautiful colour


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

yeah they are hope they hatch lol altho i already have 3 bators on the go eek lots of babes to look after then maybe baby dinosaurs lol


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

adamntitch said:


> well i won the eggs lol so 2 emu eggs coming soon
> 
> i already have a home waiting for them if they hatch lol just hope there fertile and hatch


Well done you, what incubator do you use for them, what you got incubating at the minute, i have 12 chinese painted quails eggs at the minute.


----------



## john2708 (Jan 18, 2010)

i also bought emu of the internet and they hatched fine intresting bird to rear have fun:2thumb:


that was three years ago they are a hand full when they get older so you will have your hands full


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

thanks any tips on rearing or incubating and did you hand turn or let the bator turn them


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

adamntitch said:


> whats the most exciting or unusal eggs you have hatched
> 
> am bidding on emu eggs just now for a change lol


 
I've seen literally hundreds of these in South Africa. In the Eastern Cape you can spot ostrich nests complete with eggs from the roadside.

I've also seen emu eggs for sale and was pretty surprised how commonly they are seen for sale in the UK.

But... They can be an aggresive species and that would put me off. I assume most are reared for meat here in the UK? 

I have 3 dozen jumbo quail eggs in the post as I type. I keep thinking about getting some Californian quail eggs as I think the adults are beautiful. Not as exciting as an emu though! lol


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

werd you have seen hundreds of emus in south africa 

there ment to be a less aggressive species compared to rhea or ostirach 

in this country there farmed for eggs meat and oil


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

adamntitch said:


> werd you have seen hundreds of emus in south africa
> 
> there ment to be a less aggressive species compared to rhea or ostirach
> 
> in this country there farmed for eggs meat and oil


Doh!!!

Been a long day. I meant I've seen ostrich nests out there. How stupid does my post look now! lol


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

lol i wondered as emus are from oz hehe: victory:


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

adamntitch said:


> lol i wondered as emus are from oz hehe: victory:


Sorry, I was on bird trader some time back and I remember seeing these. I've also seen ostrich eggs for sale and confused the two. I'm getting old...

My jumbo Coturnix eggs turned up today. I also won an auction for some light sussex banties. Not very exotic I know, but I still enjoy seeing them hatch.

Have you got pics of your emu eggs?


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

al try get a pic i have cpq eggs due on monday cant wait have hatched hundreds of eggs and still get excited lol


----------



## DeanEgo (Oct 10, 2011)

adamntitch said:


> al try get a pic i have cpq eggs due on monday cant wait have hatched hundreds of eggs and still get excited lol


what are you using to incubate? i've thought of getting large eggs to incubate in the past but was unsure which bator would suit!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

hatched all the usual stuff, 

californian quails are cool, they come out with lil tufty crests on, 

guinea fowl hatch wearing pjamas, 

silver and golden pheasants are too stupid to eat chick crumbs ( they`d rather starve) and eat each others toes instead!

:lol2:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

DeanEgo said:


> what are you using to incubate? i've thought of getting large eggs to incubate in the past but was unsure which bator would suit!


 
there in a corti 50 just now but a move them to a hatcher when a stop turning

not holding out much hope for my cpq eggs tho there due today and not one pipped altho they can take a few days more


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

pigglywiggly said:


> hatched all the usual stuff,
> 
> californian quails are cool, they come out with lil tufty crests on,
> 
> ...


lol i have goldens on order think i may hatch a few japs with them (add in at a later date so hatch together) to see if that makes a diffrentce to them feeding


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

pigglywiggly said:


> silver and golden pheasants are too stupid to eat chick crumbs ( they`d rather starve) and eat each others toes instead!
> 
> :lol2:


From my experience they don't wisen up with age, either.


----------



## DeanEgo (Oct 10, 2011)

im gonna sort a bator out next week and pick up some different eggs locally, dont really trust royal mail, they're crap around here!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

adamntitch said:


> lol i have goldens on order think i may hatch a few japs with them (add in at a later date so hatch together) to see if that makes a diffrentce to them feeding


i did this with the next clutches, had to work out getting them to hatch on the same day, did a bit better with them then, but they were still feet munchers



Pro Mantis said:


> From my experience they don't wisen up with age, either.


nope, developed a taste for wellies :bash:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

lol i can only try hehe


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

DeanEgo said:


> im gonna sort a bator out next week and pick up some different eggs locally, dont really trust royal mail, they're crap around here!


i`ve done well with eggs off fleabay, i find that ones posted first class travel better than special delivery ones.
i only buy from people that dont use those awful polyboxes and have good fertility on theri feedback


----------



## DeanEgo (Oct 10, 2011)

pigglywiggly said:


> i`ve done well with eggs off fleabay, i find that ones posted first class travel better than special delivery ones.
> i only buy from people that dont use those awful polyboxes and have good fertility on theri feedback


ah cool thanks for the advice, i did notice a lot use either poly boxes, also people use trays/egg boxes with cotton wool, would you go for those?

again, cheers for the heads up


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

I have 6 light sussex bantam eggs going in tonight. And 12 french copper black maran LF eggs going in tomorrow once they've settled. :2thumb:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

only 1 cpq out so far boo hope more hatch


----------



## DeanEgo (Oct 10, 2011)

adamntitch said:


> only 1 cpq out so far boo hope more hatch


*crosses fingers for lazy quail*


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

dont think anymore will come from that batch as a few arrived cracked that i had to bin

altho i have more due tomoro so heres hoping for a few friends for this wee one


----------



## DeanEgo (Oct 10, 2011)

adamntitch said:


> dont think anymore will come from that batch as a few arrived cracked that i had to bin
> 
> altho i have more due tomoro so heres hoping for a few friends for this wee one


not good :\ 

yep, hope they come out tops for you mate!


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

They might be getting cracked due to the bad frosts. It really is a rubbish time of year for sending hatching eggs.
Candled my eggs last night and we have about 45% still alive and kicking, a few clears, a few stopped but a fair few cracked ones. ARGH.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

Dee_Williams said:


> They might be getting cracked due to the bad frosts. It really is a rubbish time of year for sending hatching eggs.
> Candled my eggs last night and we have about 45% still alive and kicking, a few clears, a few stopped but a fair few cracked ones. ARGH.


to be honist i won them on ebay for 99p think the guy just chucked all the cracked and older eggs in the 2nd lot are in better condition so heres hopeing


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

DeanEgo said:


> ah cool thanks for the advice, i did notice a lot use either poly boxes, also people use trays/egg boxes with cotton wool, would you go for those?
> 
> again, cheers for the heads up


polyboxes are cheap to post, in my experience the eggs dont travel well in them. i wonder if they get too hot in them?

i`ve always posted eggs by wrapping each in a sheet of kitchenroll, then into a normal egg box, then bubble wraped and into a padded envelope.
6 cost about £3-50 to post

not have any arrive broken, and everyone has has decent hatch rates, a few 6/6`s too.

i`d probly wait till march at least to buy hatching eggs, the cold weather dosnt help fertility?


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

adamntitch said:


> to be honist i won them on ebay for 99p think the guy just chucked all the cracked and older eggs in the 2nd lot are in better condition so heres hopeing


ahhh not good then. stupid to do that as it just gets you a bad reputation. 



pigglywiggly said:


> polyboxes are cheap to post, in my experience the eggs dont travel well in them. i wonder if they get too hot in them?
> 
> i`ve always posted eggs by wrapping each in a sheet of kitchenroll, then into a normal egg box, then bubble wraped and into a padded envelope.
> 6 cost about £3-50 to post
> ...


I always post my eggs in polyboxes, unless otherwise requested. As far as I am aware we have had no problems with fertility and eggs have always travelled well. It is just down to personal preference I guess.  

cold weather is really bad for fertility. It doesn't matter how fertile your birds are, the cold knocks the fertility off the eggs once laid.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

well still just one chick out eek poor we things so alone


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

adamntitch said:


> well still just one chick out eek poor we things so alone


Aww CPQ are cute I used to have some.  Are you gonna keep them or sell them when they grow up?


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

Pro Mantis said:


> Aww CPQ are cute I used to have some.  Are you gonna keep them or sell them when they grow up?


 
by the way things are looking al only have one chick from this lot so will be buying in more 

but yeah al be keeping them the other stuff i hatch i ether give away or sell lol


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

My 'jumbo' coturnix started hatching yesterday which was a bit suprising as the eggs have only been in the incy for 15 days. Out of 40 I've had 10 hatch so far and five pipping as we speak. So I may get a reasonable hatch rate out of this batch hopefully.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

i had 5 cpq hatch but 3 died for 40 eggs was a crap seller i think so i have set 40 jap eggs from my own birds will see how they do 


good luck with the rest of yours


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

I bought cpq of ebay, it was buy 12 and get 6 extra free and so far 14 out of the 18 have hatched,well pleased with the result. I shall just wait now and see if the other 4 hatch.:2thumb:


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

I've now got 20 live and had one dead in the shell as it couldn't mae it out overnight. It looked very weak though. Will see if any more arrive over the next day or two. Good luck to everyone else.


----------

